

Show HN: A Cleverbot Conversation about Hacker News - tokenadult

I heard the National Public Radio program Radio Lab this weekend, which was on the topic of artificial intelligence, with examples from Eliza, mention of the Turing test, and mention of Cleverbot. So I just visited Cleverbot to have the following conversation.<p>Cleverbot conversation RPG00819876<p>User: What would make Hacker News comments better?<p>Cleverbot: What would I make better.<p>User: I mean, how can we encourage Hacker News participants to post better comments, on average?<p>Cleverbot: I don't love you! I don't even know you!<p>User: I get the impression that not many people have ever talked to you about Hacker News.<p>Cleverbot: Soap operas have nothing to do with our conversation.<p>User: I think you have just shown that at least most of the Hacker News comments pass the Turing test.<p>Cleverbot: Life just isn't worth living anymore.<p>User: I disagree. I'll ask my friends on Hacker News what they think.<p>Cleverbot: Do you have fiancé?
======
tokenadult
Link to the Radiolab story about artificial intelligence:

<http://www.radiolab.org/2011/may/31/>

